# Hummin bird 570 and garmin 400c vs Bottom line tournament 480 max



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I have a bottomline tournament 480 max that came on the boat I have now. I was wondering, how much better would a new bird 570 or garmin 400c be? Having a hard time talking myself into a new one. I do not fish a ton, or in deep water.. Thanks..


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

IMO bottomline is just that! BOTTOM LINE! been looking at all the new stuff and i think pound for pound the garmin 400C is the best,most powerful finder for the price. ebay has them for $300 free shipping!!!


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

The 3200w or 4000w?


----------

